# Upgrade for port deskutils/simpleagenda fails



## topcat (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi, the build for port deskutils/simpleagenda fails with the following error:


```
cc    -L/usr/local/lib -fstack-protector -rdynamic -rdynamic -rdynamic  -rdynamic     -L/usr/local/lib -fstack-protector  -pthread -fexceptions -fobjc-nonfragile-abi -fgnu-runtime -o SimpleAgenda.app/./SimpleAgenda \
./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/AppController.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/LocalStore.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/AppointmentEditor.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/CalendarView.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/StoreManager.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/DayView.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/Event.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/PreferencesController.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/HourFormatter.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/iCalStore.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/ConfigManager.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/Date.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/iCalTree.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/DataTree.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/Element.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/Task.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/TaskEditor.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/MemoryStore.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/GroupDAVStore.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/WebDAVResource.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/WeekView.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/AppointmentView.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/SelectionManager.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/RecurrenceRule.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/NSColor+SimpleAgenda.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/DateRange.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/Alarm.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/AlarmManager.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/NSString+SimpleAgenda.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/AlarmEditor.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/SoundBackend.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/InvocationOperation.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/ABStore.m.o ./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/SimpleAgenda.m.o    -L/usr/local/lib     -L/usr/ports/deskutils/simpleagenda/work/GNUstep/Library/Libraries -L/usr/local/GNUstep/Local/Library/Libraries -L/usr/local/GNUstep/System/Library/Libraries  -L/usr/local/lib    -lgnustep-gui  -lical  -lAddresses   -lgnustep-base    -lobjc   -lm
./obj/SimpleAgenda.obj/NSString+SimpleAgenda.m.o: In function `_c_NSString_SimpleAgenda_uuid':
NSString+SimpleAgenda.m:(.text+0x23): undefined reference to `uuid_generate'
NSString+SimpleAgenda.m:(.text+0x32): undefined reference to `uuid_unparse'
cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
/usr/local/GNUstep/System/Library/Makefiles/Instance/application.make:131: recipe for target 'SimpleAgenda.app/./SimpleAgenda' failed
gmake[4]: *** [SimpleAgenda.app/./SimpleAgenda] Error 1
/usr/local/GNUstep/System/Library/Makefiles/Instance/application.make:145: recipe for target 'internal-app-run-compile-submake' failed
gmake[3]: *** [internal-app-run-compile-submake] Error 2
/usr/local/GNUstep/System/Library/Makefiles/Master/rules.make:311: recipe for target 'SimpleAgenda.all.app.variables' failed
gmake[2]: *** [SimpleAgenda.all.app.variables] Error 2
/usr/local/GNUstep/System/Library/Makefiles/Master/application.make:38: recipe for target 'internal-all' failed
gmake[1]: *** [internal-all] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/deskutils/simpleagenda/work/SimpleAgenda-0.43'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/deskutils/simpleagenda
```

The problem is in the cc command which needs a -luuid at the end to succeed. This looks like a bug in the Makefile.

`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD wopr 10.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE #0 r286666: Wed Aug 12 15:26:37 UTC 2015     [EMAIL]root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org[/EMAIL]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

`freebsd-version`

```
10.2-RELEASE-p3
```

Can anyone else please confirm the problem?


----------



## talsamon (Sep 21, 2015)

Same FreeBSD-version, same result.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 21, 2015)

Replace in  work/SimpleAgenda-0.43/NSString+SimpleAgenda.m:
It is two times in the file:

```
#ifdef HAVE_UUID_UUID_H
```
with

```
#ifndef HAVE_UUID_UUID_H
#define HAVE_UUID_UUID_H
```

works for me


----------



## talsamon (Sep 21, 2015)

Rename the attachment to patch-NSSstring_+_SimpleAgenda_m. Make in the port a directory files and copy the file in this directory.


----------



## topcat (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks! I'll file a bug report.


----------



## topcat (Sep 24, 2015)

Bug report for this issue:
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=203290


----------



## talsamon (Sep 24, 2015)

An other way  to patch it:


----------

